# Military and Crohn's



## combat.engineer449

Hi, 
My name is Jordon,
I'm. 19 and in the military, I recently been diagnosed with Crohns, back in November 2010 I think. Since then I've moved outon my own, have a job, and supporting myself as best I can (my parents still help me out with doctors and stuff since I'm really kind of ignorant my whole situation) Have not told the military officially yet, I've told.my squad leader and he's keeping it on the DL until we can find out what will happen to me.  I would love very much to serve the last 5 of my 8year term, and am very eager to be deployed, but I know it mightnot happen...
Im taking pentasa, entocort, and iron ill, and take them reluctantly , I hate what I have goto through, and I know I'm notalone in this.
I know I'll probably be med boarded out of the military, which mean I can't pay for college to be a firefighter (if youcan be one with crohns), and have to get a loan, on top of medication, this just sucks...
I don't believe in changing my life style, cuz I like beer, smoking, spicy foods, and dairy lots of dairy(which I found out could be the cause).
I know I have to accept what I have and deal with it but im still young and want to live my life and have fun  no matter how severe the doc says I have it, its not gonna get me down.


----------



## tiloah

Hey, welcome to the forum. I just want to say I doubt very much your affinity for dairy is the cause of having Crohn's. I say enjoy your cheese with vigor! But I am not a doctor.

I hope the military lets you stay, although I have no experience with it so I can't tell you what is likely to happen. If they don't, don't worry, you will figure it out. Crohn's is not the end of the world and neither are the changes that come with it.

How are the meds treating you? Have you achieved remission or a decrease in symptoms? Is your disease very severe?


----------



## combat.engineer449

I was told it was severe when diagnosed, because I was in intense pain, but I think died down since then.  I've been feeling better, doc said something about b12 shots and going on a single shot once a month instead of meds, not sure if im in remission or not, I have appointments every now and then but haven't been in awhile so I don't know how its progressed.


----------



## Lisa

Welcome to the forum...

As far as being a firefighter, YES you can become a career FF with Crohns' - the main thing is you have to be able to pass the physical fitness testing, which if you are flaring and not feeling well can be very difficult if not impossible to pass.  Remember too that FF jobs can be very hard to come by as it is a very competitive field - if you'd like to talk more about that privately feel free to send me a message - I work in the fire service myself.....been involved in one way or another for over 20 years now....

I think there may be one or two others here who have been in the military and been diagnosed - maybe they will chime in.


----------



## SdN

I was diagnosed after having separated from the military so I'm not much help there. I do know that if you do get medically disqualified you might be entitled to a disability rating, (10%-100% depending on how bad you are). If you do get a disability rating you will get monthly disability payments from the government and veteran's preference when applying for federal jobs.


----------



## ashgm

My son is finishing his doctorate in psychology and really wanted to go into the military to help people coming back from overseas.  They would not accept him or give him a waiver because of his Crohns.  They said he is not deployable and he had to be deployable.  We contacted the CCFA attorney and she told me she has tried to fight that decision in every branch of the service and has not won a case yet.  I realize he was trying to get into the service and you are already in the service, but they may view you as not deployable.  You don't want to get deployed and then have a flare of your disease and put yourself and others at risk if you are not able to perform your duties.  Take care of yourself and good luck!


----------



## Rich&Poor

I'm military.  Have been in since 1996 and diagnosed last year with Crohn's.

Good news is that things have recently changed (Jan 2011) and now if you pass the Medical Board you won't be admin discharged afterwards (which was how they were throwing people out previously).

That means you just have to pass the Med Board (if you are sent to one).  You'll probably not be deployable.  Have you been on any Light Limited Duty?  My goal has been to avoid that (which I have to this point).  Additionally ensure your doctors always remark in their writeups that you are able to perform your primary job.

The LLD could trigger a Med Board.  Otherwise your Doctor will be hard pressed to send you to a Med Board.  I'm hoping to avoid it as I would like to continue doing my job.  So I deal with my flare-ups on my own without getting the military Doctors involved.

Please send me a PM if you learn anything more.  My buddy for the last 4 years also has Crohn's and we're in the same job in the military.  He has had a Doctor attempt to med board him but his superior forced the Doctor to drop it.  We both worry about this topic constantly and are always looking for more data.


----------



## Nico85

I doubt theres anyway you will be allowed to go back into the front line mate. But im pretty sure they cant just sack you. They will probably find you a nice cosy office job instead. thats what happened to me in the shipyards. and i havent looked back.

Take Care


----------



## mike316atl

I was in the Army while I was experiencing my first symptoms also. I was never diagnosed, but I was Med boarded out. Tell the military! I know you want to stay, but get the service connection for the disability. They will find out anyway. 
I just started Crohn's treatment at the VA hospital.
Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## esangel05

My husband also just got recently diagnosed with crohns and we are also awaiting decisions on whether or not they will med board him. We hate waiting around and not knowing what will happen! His command is also currently not pushing the med board since he is able to perform all of his daily duties and doesn't ever complain about his symptoms. Hope the best for you and you figure it all out!


----------



## Waiting23

I am currently in the Military and unfortunatly I had a flare up and was put in the hospital, the Army found out about it. I was diagnosed in 2010 while on active orders. I didnt say anything. I am scheduled to go to a MRDP, Everyone i have talked to at the MTF stated you can stay in with Crohns it is just the medicine. I was on Pentasa it didnt work. Now i am on Entocort and Imuran, I am now non deployable and will be discharged. We all no you cannot be in the military and not be deployable. Anything to get their strength down I guess. Good luck.


----------



## Jessi

@ Waiting23 ~ Hey there and welcome. I'm really sorry about the chain of events that your flare led you through. 

When will you be discharged? Be sure to fill out all the appropriate paperwork for the VA as soon as possible. My hubby and I learned the hard way that the longer you wait, the harder it is to get your disability rating. 

Good luck! And take care of yourself. :hug:


----------



## Waiting23

So i went to my med board. They found me unfit for duty. It was because of the severity of my disease and the medicine. The good news is I will be getting active duty medical discharge. Meaning i will still get paid afterwards. Not a complete loss I have only 1 year left on my contract. I guess it is time to go to nursing school. If you have to take medicine where you have to get blood work drawn every three months that makes you non deployable.


----------

